# Bitcoin mining ASICs, computers, boards on eBay?



## man114 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone try refining any of these or the boards? Seems like people are unloading older energy inefficient models, or bare chips that were never used in production and you can sometimes score what seems like a good deal. Some of the generic off the shelf reference boards of the earlier units appeared they might have a decent amount. I'm guessing that at some point there are going to be loads of these things available, even moreso than now.


----------

